# 1982 Raleigh Grand Prix



## Upchuck79 (Feb 8, 2021)

Found this resting in the rafters of a shed. Gonna tune it and take it for a ride; Any Raleigh experts can opine on my find? Thanks in advance


----------



## non-fixie (Feb 9, 2021)

I am certainly not a Raleigh expert, but familiar with the Grand Prix. It was in those days a fairly basic but popular drop bar model. They were made in various places all over the world for different markets. The first digit of the serial number will tell you where this one came from (decoding ring courtesy of Kurt Kaminer

N=Nottingham 
W=Worksop (1967-1980), Nottingham after 1981
E=Enid (USA)
G=Gazelle
M=Malaysia
R=Canada
D=Ireland
H=Handsworth (U.K.)
S=Unknown, but in existence
B=Unknown, but reported

I have a Grand Prix and I like it. A sturdy, good-looking, well-made, no-nonsense machine. Good quality lightweight tires and a comfy saddle made it a very nice ride.

Pictured while refinishing it:


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for the information and feedback. Was debating whether to keep the Grand Prix ? sell? or trade? What do you think it is worth? Serial # 2LN099


----------



## non-fixie (Feb 11, 2021)

Ah! That serial # suggests it is not a Raleigh UK-designed Grand Prix like mine, but an eighties American market model from Raleigh USA.  I am not familiar with those, alas.


----------

